# churros / porras



## e.ma

How would you say "churros y porras" in English?

How may I translate "Me gustan los churros, pero las porras no"?

Thanks a lot


----------



## peterfenn

Basically there is no direct translation for churros, let alone porras.

I guess you'd have to say something like:

"I like _churros_, fried dough pastry Spanish breakfast snacks, but not the larger wider versions called _porras_."


----------



## Hieroglyphic

I like "churros", but not "porras."


----------



## peterfenn

Hieroglyphic said:


> I like "churros", but not "porras."


 
En ese caso lo más probable sería que el otro no entendiese.


----------



## Hieroglyphic

Same would be true of your version, no matter how many words you put into your explanation.

If the listener has no idea what the speaker is talking about, then there's no point in even saying it. For a conversation like this to take place, both people must be familiar with the terms.


----------



## peterfenn

But if you give a brief explanation of what you are talking about, then of course the listener will understand. Admittedly it wouldn't be exactly like a Spanish-speaking person saying it to another Spanish-speaker, but the listener would thereafter be familiar with the terms and the conversation would take place fine.


----------



## CarolMamkny

e.ma said:


> How would you say "churros y porras" in English?
> 
> How may I translate "Me gustan los churros, pero las porras no"?
> 
> Thanks a lot


 
Bueno... el punto es que no puedes traducir ni "Churros" ni "Porras" al inglés porque simplemente ese tipo de comida no se conoce . Si la persona no sabe que es un churro o una porra (no tengo ni idea que es una porra) tendrás que explicarle... asi de facíl.


----------



## alexacohen

Hieroglyphic said:


> If the listener has no idea what the speaker is talking about, then there's no point in even saying it.


Yes, you're right. 
Unless the topic is "what kind of pastries do you dip into your cup of cocoa in your country?"

Hola, Carol.

Una porra es un churro gigante y grasiento que a mí tampoco me gusta .


----------



## Filis Cañí

I like some kinds of Spanish doughnuts, but not others.


----------



## CanalGirl

Are Spanish churros round and with a hole in the middle, or shaped like a bun?
If not, then you can't call them donuts.  
That would just confuse people even more.


----------



## peterfenn

CarolMamkny said:


> Bueno... el punto es que no puedes traducir ni "Churros" ni "Porras" al inglés porque simplemente ese tipo de comida no se conoce . Si la persona no sabe que es un churro o una porra (no tengo ni idea que es una porra) tendrás que explicarle... asi de facíl.


 
Exactly. I can't see what the problem is with just giving a small explanation. It's not rocket science!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Dicen que una imagen vale más que mil palabras, así que: churros, porras.

Yo creo que no lo traduciría, porque, como dijo Carol, no hay equivalente. Me temo que te toca explicarlo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Filis Cañí

CanalGirl said:


> Are Spanish churros round and with a hole in the middle, or shaped like a bun?
> If not, then you can't call them donuts.
> That would just confuse people even more.


 
_Donuts_ are round and have a hole in the middle, but I didn't call them _donuts_, I called them doughnuts, which come in all shapes and sizes and have as a common denominator the fact that they are deep-fried sweet dough.


----------



## CanalGirl

peterfenn said:


> Exactly. I can't see what the problem is with just giving a small explanation. It's not rocket science!


 
But that's not the original question. The poster asked how to translate a Spanish sentence, not how to explain what a churro or a porra is. At least that's how I see it.

Another example: ¿Cómo se traduce me gusta el sushi, pero no el sashimi? And the answer would be I like sushi, but not sashimi. What's so complicated about that.


----------



## e.ma

Cuánta amabilidad.

peterfenn: estoy de acuerdo en que siempre se puede hablar de lo que sea con todo el mundo


----------



## CanalGirl

Filis Cañí said:


> _Donuts_ are round and have a hole in the middle, but I didn't call them _donuts_, I called them doughnuts, which come in all shapes and sizes and have as a common denominator the fact that they are deep-fried sweet dough.


 
Where do donuts/doughnuts come in all shapes and sizes?  Certainly not in the US.


----------



## peterfenn

CanalGirl said:


> But that's not the original question. The poster asked how to translate a Spanish sentence, not how to explain what a churro or a porra is. At least that's how I see it.
> 
> Another example: ¿Cómo se traduce me gusta el sushi, pero no el sashimi? And the answer would be I like sushi, but not sashimi. What's so complicated about that.


 
Fair enough. I guess I was just attempting to offer the poster a little further, more realistic, help with the problem. Because saying "I like churros, but not porras" when the other person has no idea what they are (as has been established) is pretty pointless.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Just go to any 7-11, Canalgirl, take a look at their doughnuts, and then come back and report to us what you saw.


----------



## EastCoast

Perhaps in Spain, Filis. In the US and, I assume Latin America, too, donuts or doughnuts are either bun-shaped or round with a hole in the middle. And they're pretty uniform in size. 

My two farthings:  I would never call a churro a doughnut.  They're not the same thing.

By the way, 7-11 is not the place to get donuts!


----------



## peterfenn

Best to go to Dunkin´Churros!!


----------



## CarolMamkny

peterfenn said:


> Best to go to Dunkin´Churros!!


 
*Krispy Kreme *

http://chronicle.augusta.com/images/headlines/041402/Krispy_Kreme.jpg


----------



## Filis Cañí

A *doughnut*, or donut, *is a sweet, deep-fried piece of dough or batter*. The two most common types are the torus-shaped ring *doughnut* and the filled *doughnut*, *...*
(Wikipedia)

You sometimes have to think outside the doughnut hole when translating, Eastcoast.


----------



## EastCoast

Or live in an English-speaking country to get the precise meaning of some words as used day-to-day by native speakers.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Or know that when you say "a Spanish kind of doughnut", normal listening folks will expect some differences, otherwise you would just have said "doughnut".


----------



## alexacohen

EastCoast said:


> My two farthings: I would never call a churro a doughnut. They're not the same thing.


I agree with EastCoast: a doughnut can't be translated as churro or vice-versa, no matter if round, square or star-shaped. 
A churro is not the same thing as a rosquilla, even when they're both fried pieces of dough.

This thread is getting nasty, so I'm off to eat some pancakes with lemon and sugar.


----------



## MatiasArg

I agree with EastCoast, too. The standard shapes of doughnuts and churros are too different to pretend that one term fairly serves as a translation of the other. 

That would be like translating _sushi_ as a _fish open sandwich._

I'm out of here.  Where's my baby bottle?


----------



## Filis Cañí

Mi dónut americano favorito, llamado _apple fritter_, se parece más, en cuanto a forma, a una porra que a una rosquilla. No sé si en España un churro y una rosquilla tienen un nombre en común por ser ambos masas dulces fritas, pero sí sé que en inglés ese nombre común es _doughnut. _Por supuesto no obligo a nadie a traducir nada de una forma u otra, pero ahí queda el dato.


----------



## HippoManiac

Yo no traduciria buñuelo como a Spanish type of doughnut, aunque ambos sean masas dulces fritas.


----------



## Filis Cañí

HippoManiac said:


> Yo no traduciria buñuelo como a Spanish type of doughnut, aunque ambos sean masas dulces fritas.


 
My Spanish-English dictionary translates _buñuelo_ as *fritter, doughnut*. In view of the opposition raised by so many of our honorable members, I'm going to offer *Spanish fritters* as an alternative translation.


----------



## MatiasArg

> I'm going to offer *Spanish fritters* as an alternative translation.


 
For which one? ¿Churros or porras?


----------



## e.ma

Thanks to all of you!

(First of all, I have to say that Filis Cañí's answers are almost sacred for me! But anycase...)

I have tried the same question in the Chinese forum... 
confused:: how can you try "churros" for an English translation in the Chinese forum?)
Well, not certainly "churros", but in Chinese there is an *exact* word for "porras": _youtiao_. 
(And then we could also discuss to what extent is this to be called a "Spanish" thing)

I think the main answer there has been "*dough stick*". I guess if you say "stick", all this question about shapes clears off (and after all, we are trying to watch the doughnut, not the hole! )
(Wouldn't you like to have a look? It's in English: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=4548129#post4548129)

Then, could I say "thin dough stick" for "churro" and "thick dough stick" for "porras"?


----------



## Filis Cañí

e.ma said:


> Thanks to all of you!
> 
> (First of all, I have to say that for me Filis Cañí's answers are almost sacred! But anycase...)
> 
> I have tried the same question in the Chinese forum...
> confused:: how can you try "churros" for an English translation in the Chinese forum?)
> Well, not certainly "churros", but in Chinese there is an *exact* word for "porras": _youtiao_.
> (And then we could also discuss to what extempt is this to be called a "Spanish" thing)
> 
> I think the main answer there has been "*dough stick*". I guess if you say "stick", all this question about shapes clears off (and after all, we are trying to watch the doughnut, not the hole! )
> (Wouldn't you like to have a look? It's in English: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=4548129#post4548129)
> 
> Then, could I say "thin dough stick" for "churro" and "thick dough stick" for "porras"?


 
¡Qué bien sabe usted hacerse de querer, zalamero! ¿Ha visto? ¡Hasta los chinos me dan la razón! 

Creo que los churros se hacen con _batter_, y no con _dough._ Ya le han explicado antes que una equivalencia exacta no la va a encontrar, pero a ver qué les parece la siguiente propuesta a nuestros camaradas:

*Thin and thick finger doughnuts.*


----------



## e.ma

Filis Cañí said:


> ¡zalamero! *De eso nada; ¡que no se lo digo a cualquiera!*
> 
> ¡Hasta los chinos me dan la razón! *En efecto, el caso es tan extremo que hasta ellos se adhieren a su visión del churro/porra: increíble pero cierto*
> 
> *Thin and thick finger doughnuts.* *A esto es a lo que me refería *



(I was forgetting to say how envious I feel about peterfenn's hairstyle! You can't really have this done in Albacete, can you???)


----------



## The Be All & End All

It Is Completely Inacurrate And Misleading To Translate Churros As A _doughnut_. Everyone Knows They Are Not The Same Thing, In Any Sense.

Es Completamente Equivocado Traducir Churros Como _doughnut_. Todo El Muindo Sabe Que No Son Lo Mismo, En NingÚn Sentido.


----------



## CanalGirl

e.ma said:


> Then, could I say "thin dough stick" for "churro" and "thick dough stick" for "porras"?


 
In the USA, all you'd get is a blank stare...
_Huh?_ would be another possible response.


----------



## e.ma

Could it be that this _nut_ in _doughnut_ is also pointing to the thing's shape?

What about *thick and thin batter fingers*? Or is it nonsense? 
(at this point I'm relaying only in my faith on Filis Cañí, because the dictionary says _batter_ is _pasta para rebozar_ )


----------



## CanalGirl

e.ma said:


> Could it be that this _nut_ in _doughnut_ is also pointing to the thing's shape?
> 
> What about *thick and thin batter fingers*? Or is it nonsense?


 
Nonsense.  Sorry, I don't mean to sound brusque, but it's just plain nonsense.


----------



## peterfenn

e.ma said:


> Could it be that this _nut_ in _doughnut_ is also pointing to the thing's shape?
> 
> What about *thick and thin batter fingers*? Or is it nonsense?


 
I think it's fine, or at least the best we're going to get. It allows the listener to get a fairly decent idea. Maybe "tubes" instead of fingers but that's just being pedantic. The point is it's pretty clear what we're talking about.


----------



## e.ma

I love the variety in your opinions. 

CanalGirl: it's fine to learn how not to get a blank stare from a canalgirl like you


----------



## Filis Cañí

El _batter_ es clarito y cuando es dulce suele llevar leche y huevos, mientras que el _dough_ lleva el agua justa para poder ser amasado (en términos generales). Los _pancakes_, por ejemplo, se hacen con _batter_ y no con _dough_.

Si va usted a cualquier _donut shop_, E. Ma., verá que los dónuts vienen en tres formas básicas: forma de anillo, forma de bollo redondo (como para una hamburguesa) y forma de bollo alargado (como para un frankfurt). Aunque la forma estereotípica sea la de anillo, nunca he visto a nadie protestando porque los que venden con forma de bollo alargado los llamen también dónuts; y me juego la niña del ojo izquierdo que si mañana una tienda de Dunkin' Donuts o Krispy Kremes se pone a ofrecer churros al lado de sus dónuts y los llaman _finger doughnuts_, ningún cliente va a poner el grito en el cielo ni quedarse patidifuso ante tamaño travestismo.


----------



## fgetz

Como dice Jairo, I like "churros", but not "porras."
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=churro
m.</SPAN> Fruta de sartén, de la misma masa que se emplea para los buñuelos y de forma cilíndrica estriada.
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=porra
f. Fruta de sartén semejante al churro, pero más gruesa.


----------



## SamanthainLA

> ...y me juego la niña del ojo izquierdo que si mañana una tienda de Dunkin' Donuts o Krispy Kremes se pone a ofrecer churros al lado de sus dónuts y los llaman _finger doughnuts_, ningún cliente va a poner el grito en el cielo ni quedarse patidifuso ante tamaño travestismo.


 
*'Finger doughnut'* sounds like a nasty cannibal's snack to me!  Wouldn't want any young witches or warlocks to order them anywhere, let alone at our sacrosanct neighbourhood Krispy Kreme here in the Valley. Let's call a spade a spade and a churro a churro, here and where you live, Filis. Churros are already fairly well-known in major metropolitan areas in the US anyway, and under their own name! 
Kissies,
Sam


----------



## e.ma

SamanthainLA said:


> Churros are already fairly well-known in major metropolitan areas in the US anyway, and under their own name!



Wow, that gives the word progress a real meaning.

Filis Cañí: despite what I said (and won't take back) about your sacredness, ¿podríamos seguir tuteándonos? (ouch; how to say that in English?).


And: I love you all, and I'm laughing and learning a lot here, but I still don't feel sure about what to write. 
(Or is this another BE/AE question? -if classing our Albacete & Triana masters as BE )


----------



## Filis Cañí

SamanthainLA said:


> *'Finger doughnut'* sounds like a nasty cannibal's snack to me!  Wouldn't want any young witches or warlocks to order them anywhere, let alone at our sacrosanct neighbourhood Krispy Kreme here in the Valley. Let's call a spade a spade and a churro a churro, here and where you live, Filis. Churros are already fairly well-known in major metropolitan areas in the US anyway, and under their own name!
> Kissies,
> Sam


 
The problem with these forums, Dear Sam, is that one cannot make a broad generalization without someone having to point out that she, as a matter of fact, is "different". (Big smile!)

I agree with you that by far the best solution would be to call a _churro_ a chooroe and have everyone understand it, but I'm afraid that up here on the hills folks are not as _sophistiqué_ as you Californians. And let me tell you something: you give these folks _anything_ shaped like a finger, and they'll eat it! (More big smiles!)


----------



## Hieroglyphic

Tutearse:  To be on a first name basis.


----------



## Hieroglyphic

> And let me tell you something: you give these folks _anything_ shaped like a finger, and they'll eat it! (More big smiles!)



Not true at all, although a choorow by any other name a churro will be.


----------



## SamanthainLA

e.ma said:


> Wow, that gives the word progress a real meaning.


 
This anti-diet delicacy has arrived in the US by way of Mexico, not Spain. In my opinion, the south-of-the-border version is much better than the overseas one. Sorry!

Lovin' you too,
Sam


----------



## SamanthainLA

Filis Cañí said:


> I agree with you that by far the best solution would be to call a _churro_ a chooroe and have everyone understand it, but I'm afraid that up here on the hills folks are not as _sophistiqué_ as you Californians. And let me tell you something: you give these folks _anything_ shaped like a finger, and they'll eat it! (More big smiles!)


 
We're not real sophisticates here in California; that's a preconception harbored by Old-World vrai sophisticates like you, dearest Filis. Ever heard of Valley Girls? They're my neighbors, and come in all sizes and age groups! Valley Girls galore!

If the English-speaking world has learned what a _taco_, an _enchilada_ and a _burrito _are, why not a _churro_? (Don't want to talk about _porras_, as my impression is that they're quite disagreeable, and not suitable for a witch's delicate gizzard).

BTW, your smiles make me smile, Filis


----------



## e.ma

Hieroglyphic: thank you very much!

SamanthainLA: I would like to taste those over-overseas churros! I hope peterfenn's idea gets through and we can soon enjoy Dunkin' Churros here! (nothing's as fattening as diets)


----------



## Filis Cañí

e.ma said:


> ¿podríamos seguir tuteándonos?


 
Disculpa, tocayo (por lo menos en cuanto a la inicial se refiere), un día de estos voy a tener que montarme una lista de tuteables. Tampoco te fíes demasiado de mí, porque a veces meto la gamba hasta el fondo.

Me acabo de acordar de un dato curioso: hace un par de semanas estaba viendo la peli _The Departed_ de Martin Scorsese (muy buena, por cierto), y la chica le dice a su novio _"Would you like another French doughnut?" _y le ofrece un plato con cruasanes. La chica hablaba en coña, haciéndose la bastorra, pero es significativo que el guionista, de todas las palabras a su alcance, usase _doughnut_ como nombre genérico para referirse a cualquier tipo de pasta, frita u horneada.


----------



## e.ma

Sant Filis bendit


----------



## alexacohen

SamanthainLA said:


> If the English-speaking world has learned what a _taco_, an _enchilada_ and a _burrito _are, why not a _churro_? (Don't want to talk about _porras_, as my impression is that they're quite disagreeable, and not suitable for a witch's delicate gizzard).


All right, witch, let's call a spade a spade, a churro a churro, a pancake a pancake.

Turrón is not a Christmas cookie.

Regards from another witch,

Morgan le Fey, aka Alexacohen


----------



## Filis Cañí

EastCoast said:


> Or live in an English-speaking country to get the precise meaning of some words as used day-to-day by native speakers.


 
Sometimes it takes a child or a foreigner to point out that the Emperor's doughnut has got no hole.


----------



## HippoManiac

Filis Cañí said:


> Sometimes it takes a child or a foreigner to point out that the Emperor's doughnut has got no hole.


 
From the movie _Being There (Desde el Jardín)._ 
(from which *churros* were conspicuously absent, haha).


----------



## Filis Cañí

HippoManiac said:


> From the movie _Being There (Desde el Jardín)._
> (from which *churros* were conspicuously absent, haha).


 
Would you mind sharing the joke with the addressee? I haven't seen that movie.


----------



## MatiasArg

Filis Cañí said:


> Would you mind sharing the joke with the addressee? I haven't seen that movie.


 
http://www.filmsite.org/bein.html


----------



## Filis Cañí

Gracias, don Matías, sí vi esa película hace muchos años, pero no me acordaba del título. Como dijo don Quijote, otro loco: "Ladran, luego cabalgamos."


----------



## HippoManiac

Filis Cañí said:


> Gracias, don Matías, sí vi esa película hace muchos años, pero no me acordaba del título. Como dijo don Quijote, otro loco: "Ladran, luego cabalgamos."


 
Some people bark up the wrong tree, Filis.

*Churro* should best remain untranslated.


----------

